# At Marty's Day 1



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Day one started with "Ladies and Kids Rule"........ yup, the girls beat all the guys to the remotes and took over the layout before Andy and Ric could even blink...... And I don't even think they had any "Rumski's" last night....

Rita Patterson starts her run from the Golding Terminal....










Jan Golding running her Executive Train on the outside loop










Jane Clarke running with Henson and Reba Tittle's grand daughter, Abby....










Henson Tittle's grandson, Braden showing grandpa just how to run trains...... 










The day progressed with the first half the live steam guys watching as the second half set the track up.... The third half made sure it was level....


















The repair shop was busy as usual... JJ is putting Kaydee 830's on his container train.... 










as Bubba cleans up the electronics on one of the Uintahs..........










He, then got it double headed with another Uintah..... They ran just great......










Then the others started running.... Norm Andersen with his twin scratch built Box Cabs.....










One of the show stoppers was Rex Ammerman's customized Aristo Craft E8 Santa Fe ABA crack passenger train show running across the MLS bridge. 










Marty's garage was opened for a Swap meet for attendees sales 










with other vendors setting up with their wares.... Michael Niebuam and his custom wood products...










And the Kidman Tree Farm trailer of "goodies"..... They also filled the center portion of the garage...


















Carrie and Marty had their hands full with general running of the "Thingy", so they "appointed" me as the "Money Changer" to collect for the Banquet and Shirt sales... Oh, yeah........ I did take some images as well........


















The Live Steam Guys got their time on the line to run the Aristo Craft Live Steam Mikados but first took time for a photo op on Marty's new upper line.... First image is a triple headed train of the Live Steamers....










Closeup of the Live Steam Mike.....










Marty brought out the USA Big Boy for a run on the outer main and then on a test run on the new upper trestle..... From the Bang's Bridge complex...










On the way up to the new trestles.....










On the new trestle...










The day ended for most of the crew with dinner at Valentino's Pizza Buffet.....












Thanks to the great efforts of Carrie and Marty, we're looking for a fabulous day tomorrow............









Thanks, Guys.......


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

nice any photos stan. i wish bring my UP turbine help marty pulling his Big boy


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan...... Your UP Turbine would be a big hit.....


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Great photos stan 
Doyou have any more pics of Rex's ABA how did he pull of the chrome B unit 
matt


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. 
I hope you took some time out to have some phun, instead of just taking pics.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos Stan.. tks for showing them... Keep them coming.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cabforward on 09/26/2008 9:37 PM
Great photos stan 
Doyou have any more pics of Rex's ABA how did he pull of the chrome B unit 
matt

Matt, I didn't have a chance to do any other images of the B unit, but I share that it was a very, very good job and you had to look very closely to see the cut and join lines....









A number of images were taken by some others and could be posted here or on the Aristo Forum...


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images Stan ... brings back memories of my 3 trips to Nebraska for Marty's thingy

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

I am not usually lost for words but I can say WOW!!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great pic Stan. OMGosh Valentino's Pizza. Haven't had one of those for at least 30 years. There are some things I still miss from Nebraska. 
Runza's, Valentino's, Kings Hamburgers (long gone) I know I mispelled runza. 
Noel


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, thanks for sharing. Sorry I couldn't make it this year, with a week between Marty's, MWLSTS and trips to K.C., I had to pick and choose.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang it.... Knew I shoulda tried a bit harder to get there.. 

Thanks for the pictures Stan, keep 'em flowing.. Looks like everyone is having a great time so far. 
DF


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

It sure looks like a beautiful day! I sure am glad it turned out that way and hope tomorrow is the same. GREAT shots Stan, as usual!










That Big Boy sure looks impressive on the new trestle, as well as other places. Marty sure has done a bang up job, and deserves a LOT of credit!!!







Lotsa work goin' on there...


----------

